# Side-scan sonar pic: Pensacola Bay wreck with 10' of relief



## FishEyeMaps

This wreck is 100' long, 28' wide with 10' of relief. Most folks should be able to find this one, just watch your bottom machine!


----------



## inshorecatch

I know where it is


----------



## sealark

Looks like the shrimp boat Josie Maria North of Three Mile Br. Sank during a Hurricane 20 years ago.


----------



## Deeplines

What helps you determine the relief? Is there something on your screen that is not posted? Just curious because ive thought about getting a side scanner but my lack of fishing time keeps telling me not to.


----------



## sealark

Deeplines said:


> What helps you determine the relief? Is there something on your screen that is not posted? Just curious because ive thought about getting a side scanner but my lack of fishing time keeps telling me not to.


Murf the old time name for side scan is shadowgraph. That should answer your question about height.


----------



## Lexcore

sealark said:


> Looks like the shrimp boat Josie Maria North of Three Mile Br. Sank during a Hurricane 20 years ago.


 You have coordinates Sealark?:thumbup:


----------



## sealark

Lexcore said:


> You have coordinates Sealark?:thumbup:


Yes in loran I gave them to whack em, where are my GPS numbers?


----------



## Mike W

I was wondering if it was the one south of 3 mile... :whistling:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

sealark said:


> Yes in loran I gave them to whack em, where are my GPS numbers?


*Ron:* The last time you asked, you told me to tell you to "check your inbox" should you ask for the GPS numbers again.


----------



## FishEyeMaps

Deeplines said:


> What helps you determine the relief? Is there something on your screen that is not posted? Just curious because ive thought about getting a side scanner but my lack of fishing time keeps telling me not to.


In this case I measured the relief with my bottom machine. It was the quickest and easiest way.

In general the side-scan shadow length, the distance from the sonar transducer to the bottom, and the distance from the start of the shadow to the transducer can be used to calculate the relief using a little trigonometry. Some side-scan software packages will do much of this work for you.


----------



## sealark

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Ron: The last time you asked, you told me to tell you to "check your inbox" should you ask for the GPS numbers again.


No I ment the one for the josie maria accurate.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

sealark said:


> No I ment the one for the josie maria accurate.


Sorry. I suspect this is a different wreck. It is pretty far west of Three Mile Bridge.


----------



## FishEyeMaps

WhackUmStackUm said:


> It is pretty far west of Three Mile Bridge.


Yes, that's right.


----------



## sealark

FishEyeMaps said:


> Yes, that's right.


That must be the pile of shrimp nets close to the channel. I have recovered nets for boats off of it years ago and vis was so bad I never saw what they were hung in. Or the barge off the municipal auditorium. Never found that only heard rumers adout it from shrimpers.


----------



## Mike W

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Sorry. I suspect this is a different wreck. It is pretty far west of Three Mile Bridge.


That's what I was thinking from looking at the side scan pic of it. I have yet to go scan it with my new unit though...only saw it on standard sonar before, but the dimensions you guys listed fits the bill pretty well.


----------



## sealark

The pile is not too far south east of the lex dock


----------



## Freedom Won

*Help*



sealark said:


> The pile is not too far south east of the lex dock


 
 where is the "Lex Dock",,,, sorry new to the area? And where is this structure?


----------



## floater1

Come on just post the numbers itwill be easier for us to find it lol


----------



## sealark

Those numbers would do you no good. It is covered with nets and most likely anchors and sinkers. And mud


----------



## flounderslayerman

Somewhere in that area is an old shrimp boat that got cut in half by a commercial snapper boat about 25 -30 years ago.


----------



## sealark

That could be what is left of it. Like i said when i dove it it was in mud and zero visibility.


----------



## tkh329

FishEyeMaps said:


> This wreck is 100' long, 28' wide with 10' of relief. Most folks should be able to find this one, just watch your bottom machine!


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Matt Mcleod

Just my opinion and a little advice. 

Don't waste your time looking for a wreck that's 100' long, 28' wide and 10' high. That's about as close to completely worthless as you can get in the bay.


----------



## mike potter

It is more commonly known as the base pipe


----------



## flounderslayerman

mike potter said:


> It is more commonly known as the base pipe


Not where he's talking about. The spot he's talking about is what's left of an old shrimp boat.


----------



## Kenton

So the structure on this side scan is the white blob?


----------



## FishEyeMaps

I'm a little surprised that our local experts are posting their guesses, but that is cool.

As far as I can determine, no one has named the spot. Or perhaps someone has, but the guess is too vague for me to be sure.

Perhaps I'll post the numbers as a Christmas present to the members. Perhaps not. I enjoy the guesses!


----------



## FishEyeMaps

Kenton said:


> So the structure on this side scan is the white blob?


Yes. 

I went back out and took some higher resolution side-scan pictures of the wreck. I may post the pics when I have time.

It is definitely a wreck and not a pipe. I did not see any fishing nets on the pics, but I can see what appear to be other objects that fisherman have dropped on it.


----------



## Kenton

Cool. Thanks Fish.


----------



## Butler879

Does relief refer to the distance from the surface to the structure or how tall the structure comes up from the bottom?


----------



## flounderslayerman

How tall the structure is off the bottom.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Dredge pipes*

I think it is where Sea Lark said. Back in the day when I was repairing propellers i also dove the pipes many times. They are 24 inch sections of dredge pipe with steel floatation pods on the outside. They are rusted in and mostly the pipes are all that is left. You need a 1.8 high tide without any rain in the past two weeks for any vis. i have shot some nice gags on clear days there. I used to line the water tower behind the City library over the Wedge shaped bank building on Garden street. Run that line and your bottom machine should pick it up.


----------

